# 2022 Musicworks Electronic Music Composition Contest - NOW OPEN



## musicworksmag (Sep 1, 2022)

*The 12th annual Musicworks Electronic Music Composition Contest is now open through November 30!*

Compose/submit an experimental piece in any electronic-music genre—acousmatic, electroacoustic, glitch, soundscape, intelligent dance music (IDM), turntable art, video music et. al.

The contest is open to entries from anyone located anywhere in the world and from artists at any age or stage of career. Pieces must be previously unpublished, i.e. not released on a commercially available recording at the time of submission.

*Maximum length: 10 minutes. Accepted file types: MP3 or MP4 only.*

For files over 100MB, please upload a dummy file to complete entry fee payment, and send the full version of your song directly to [email protected].

*Contest entry fee is $25 Can. All entrants receive a FREE one-year subscription to Musicworks! Additional entries are $5 each, unlimited.*

First prize is $500 Can., a composer profile in Musicworks magazine in 2023 and the composition released on the Musicworks CD.

Second prize is $200 Can. and composer coverage on musicworks.ca.

Third prize is $100 Can. and composer coverage on musicworks.ca.

Launched in 2020, the Marcelle Deschênes Prize in Electronic Music / prix Marcelle Deschênes pour la musique électronique is $300 Can. and coverage in Musicworks. All composer entrants who self-identify as female or non-binary are eligible for this prize. Entrants who want to be considered for this prize, please write “Marcelle Prize” in the Add a Note box during the contest submission process.

*Find more information and submit your entries at* 2022 Musicworks Electronic Music Composition Contest – MusicworksMag


----------

